# H70 zu empfehlen?



## holyobama (3. Mai 2011)

Überlege mir eine Komplett-Wasserkühlung zu kaufen.

Habe ein Asus Rampage iii Extreme
NZXT Phantom
i7-920

Is die H70 zu empfehlen oder habt ihr noch andere Tipps für mich? Max. 100€


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Mai 2011)

Denke schon das die H70 zu empfehlen ist, solange du die Lüfter wechselst 
Ein Konkurrent für eine selbst zusammengestellte und zusammengebaute Wakü ist die H70 jedoch nicht


----------



## Kampfgurke (3. Mai 2011)

der vorteil der H70 ist du hast keine arbeit.... 
der nachteil ist natürlich gegenüber einer richtigen wakü die temps die erweiterbarkeit und Lautstärke ( je nach radi fläche)
willst du dir da nicht einfach eine gute lukü besorgen?


----------



## evosociety (3. Mai 2011)

Kampfgurke schrieb:


> der vorteil der H70 ist du hast keine arbeit....
> der nachteil ist natürlich gegenüber einer richtigen wakü die temps die erweiterbarkeit und Lautstärke ( je nach radi fläche)
> willst du dir da nicht einfach eine gute lukü besorgen?


 
Weil keiner deiner genannten Nachteile auch auf Luftkühlung zutrifft 


Hol dir die H70, wenn du das design magst, bereit bist in einen besseren Lüfter zu investieren, und wenn du einen nicht ganz Preis/Leistungsgerechten Preis in Kauf nehmen kannst.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn Platz für einen richtig guten Luftkühler da ist, würde ich eher darauf setzen. Die Mini-Fertig-Waküs sind eigentlich nur was, wenn die Breite des Gehäuses nicht für einen großen Luftkühler ausreicht und trotzdem ein hitzköpfiger bzw. übertakteter Prozessor zum Einsatz kommen soll. Außer der flexibleren Unterbringung bieten die Teile imo keine wirklichen Vorteile. Einziger Vorteil ist vllt. noch, dass man mit kühler Außenluft kühlen kann. Dafür haut man sich die Abwärme aufgrund der kurzen Schläuche dann wohl oder übel wieder in den Innenraum - also auch kein wirklicher Vorteil. 
Dazu kommt bei der H50 das nervtötende Pumpengeräusch und bei der H70 sind zumidnest die Original-Lüfter wohl ziemlich ohrenbetäubend (ob die Pumpe wirklich leise ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass sie ähnlich nervtötend surrt wie die H50 Pumpe, wenn man erst mal die Original-Lüfter gebändigt bzw. ausgetauscht hat.


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Mai 2011)

Kampfgurke schrieb:


> der vorteil der H70 ist du hast keine arbeit....
> der nachteil ist natürlich gegenüber einer richtigen wakü die temps die erweiterbarkeit und Lautstärke


 
1. Erweiterbarkeit ist gegeben man ist halt nur auf 8/6 Schläuche beschränkt weil auf dem Radiator und der Pumpe/Kühlerkombi nur Tüllen sind.
2. Die Temps und die Lautstärke sind nach Erweiterung durchaus in den Regionen einer "richtigen" Wakü, denn einen Dualradi wird die Pumpe locker schaffen... evtl sogar einen Tripple
3. Der einzige Nachteil ist das bei einem Umbau die Garantie verloren geht.... und die Originallüfter absolut ineffizient sind...

Kannst dir ja mal in meinem Sysprofil anschauen wie eine H70 Kühlen kann 

Edit: also bei mir surrt die Pumpe der H70 nicht wirklich... hab sogar schonmal alle Lüfter angehalten um sie hören zu können XD


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Mai 2011)

@Takei Naodar: Wie soll man deinem Sysprofil denn entnehmen, ob die Kühlung gut arbeitet? Die Anzeigewerte erreichst du auch mit Luftkühlung bei dem Prozessor. Die Sensorwerte der Phenoms kann man allgemein den Hasen geben . Die der Intels btw auch, aber die liegen in der Regel zumindest in einem einigermaßen realistischen Bereich .


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Mai 2011)

Man muss sich aber trotzdem auf sie beziehen weil man sonst keinerlei Temperaturwerte zum Vergleich hat... das die Teile nicht unbedingt zuverlässig sind weiß ich selbst

Noch gegen irgendwas anderes was ich gesagt hab irgendwelche Argumente? 

Edit: BTW achte mal daruf auf welche Gradzahl die Werte normiert sind ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Mai 2011)

Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Man muss sich aber trotzdem auf sie beziehen weil man sonst keinerlei Temperaturwerte zum Vergleich hat... das die Teile nicht unbedingt zuverlässig sind weiß ich selbst


Es geht nicht um Zuverlässigkeit, sondern darum, dass die Werte mit der Realität nichts gemeinsam haben im normalen Betriebszustand eines Prozessors. Ob er bei 30°C Anzeigewert in Wirklichkeit 40°C, 50°C oder 60°C hat ist nicht heraus zu finden - insofern kann man damit schlicht und einfach gar nichts anfangen. Lediglich dass er bei so einer Anzeige nicht die Throttle-Temp übersteigt kann man ermitteln - aber am Takt nicht an der Temperaturanzeige . 
Es ging mir nur darum, dass das kein Indiz für gute Kühlleistung der H70 ist, denn solche Werte kann man mit jedem x-beliebigen Kühler erhalten. Das einzig wichtige Kriterium, welches gute Kühlleistung eines Kühlers bestätigen kann, ist ein stabiler Betrieb über mehrere Stunden hinweg bei absoluter Vollast . Über die Temperaturen dabei lässt sich aber mit Hilfe der integrierten Sensoren keinerlei Aussage machen. 



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Noch gegen irgendwas anderes was ich gesagt hab irgendwelche Argumente?


Naja ich wollte das jetzt eigentlich nicht weiter zerpflücken und manch einer wird sicher auch mit der H70 glücklich werden, aber z.B. die Erweiterbarkeit wäre so eine Sache. Da das Teil keinen richtigen Ausgleichsbehälter besitzt, muss dieser zusätzlich entweder nachgerüstet werden oder aber aufwändig per Spritze befüllt werden. Dabei sind dann aber wieder nahezu diffusionsfreie Schläuche wie im Original zu verwenden. Da passende Wellschläuche schwer zu beschaffen sind kommt dann eigentlich nur noch PUR-Schlauch in Frage, deren Verlegbarkeit und Anschlusskompatibilität wieder ein Problem darstellt, und so weiter und so fort...
Letztlich muss man einfach sagen, dass sich diese Art Waküs nicht zum Erweitern eignet, denn Aufwand und Nutzen stehen in keinem Verhältnis mehr gegenüber einer richtigen Wakü . 
Bevor man also eine H70 mit einem größeren Radiator ausstattet greift man lieber gleich zu einer normal erweiterbaren Lösung. 
Ineffizient sind die Original-Lüfter btw nicht - nur laut, aufgrund der hohen Drehzahl - womit wiederum ihr hohen Luftdurchsatz einher geht, der in Test zu einer scheinbar guten Kühlleistung führt (wenn man die Lautstärke außer acht lässt). Mit leiseren Lüftern ist letztere nicht so hoch und entsprechend ist die Kühlleistung geringer im Vergleich zu Test mit den Original-Lüftern. Wie man´s auch dreht und wendet - bei gleicher Lautstärke haben die Mini-Waküs eigentlich nur eine Daseinsberechtigung wenn der Platz für einen großen Luftkühler fehlt . 



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Edit: BTW achte mal daruf auf welche Gradzahl die Werte normiert sind ^^


Auf was sind die denn deiner Ansicht nach normiert . 
Da die Sensoren sich nun mal nicht kalibrieren lassen und ihr Kennlinienverlauf im Normalbetrieb für ihre eigentliche Funktion relativ irrelevant ist, ergeben sich je nach Auswertemethodik beliebige Werte. Es ist mehr oder minder der Phantasie des Programmierers überlassen für wo er T-Junction ansetzt und welche Offsets bzw. Kennlinienkorrekturen er in seinem Programm hinterlegt. Um realistische Werte zu ermitteln ist diese Methodik (DeltaT bis T-junction) sowieso recht ungeeignet - der Zweck ist schließlich ein völlig anderer .

Edit: Wie du gerade beim ändern der Last-Temp-Angabe im deinem Sysprofil festgestellt haben dürftest, macht es zum einen auch erheblich was aus wie stark der Prozessor tatsächlich ausgelastet wird und mit welchem Programm ausgelesen wird - sowie auf welche Sensorwerte zurück gegriffen wird . Das Ergebnis ist wie bereits gesagt recht beliebig. Da man die Reale Temperatur aber nun mal nicht am Entstehungsort mit kalibrierbarer Messtechnik nachmessen kann, ist und bleibt es ein Ratespiel . 
Btw: Wie hast du die Lastwerte eigentlich vor der Nutzung von Coredamage ermittelt?


----------

